
Chile plans hydropower plant in the most arid place of the planet - leojg
http://www.afp.com/en/news/chile-plans-hydropower-plant-desert
======
lazyant
so I guess pumping water up to a reservoir and a turbine downhill is cheaper
than capacitors/batteries to store solar power?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
If you've got the geography for it, it's cheaper and has a long history of
deployment which makes it a relatively safe bet.

